# "tethered" penis?



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

Our ped says River (our 3 week old) has a tethered penis...her actual comment was "you guys don't circumcise right?" "good, cause this is a pretty tight tether and I don't want anyone touching it before you see a urologist"...

Then today, we had an appt. with the other ped in the office and she agreed completely...

I know NOTHING about this, it definitely looks different than our other boys, it curves down, and you can't straighten it... Anyway, they want us to see a urologist sometime between now and 1 year old, anyone know what a urologist would say/want to do?


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

it sounds like a chordee to me these links should help

http://www.lexic.us/definition-of/chordee

http://images.google.com/images?hl=e...num=1&ct=title

http://www.hmc.psu.edu/childrens/hea.../c/chordee.htm


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Most likely they eithr mean concealed penis, or webbed penis (occasionally both at the same time.) RIC is contraindicated for both conditions.

In concealed penis, the penis is hidden in the fat pad. This doesn't sound like what you are describing.

In webbed penis the foreskin and scrotum are linked in a manner similar to how the thumb is tethered to the hand. If it was very tight, then it could indeed cause the penis to curve under and hug the scrotum. I suspect this is what they mean.

Here is a link with some information, but it contains some very *graphic pictures* of surgical proceedures.
http://books.google.com/books?id=bQy...esult&resnum=5
The relavent part is just on page 125 (link takess you to it.)

Before agreeing to any treatments, see atleast 3 urologists, and ask for foreskin friendly recommendations. Ask over in finding your tribe, and write to Doctors Opposing Circucision (DOC,) to get recommedations.


----------



## BamaDude (Aug 17, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
In webbed penis the foreskin and scrotum are linked in a manner similar to how the thumb is tethered to the hand. If it was very tight, then it could indeed cause the penis to curve under and hug the scrotum. I suspect this is what they mean.

Before agreeing to any treatments, see at least 3 urologists, and ask for foreskin friendly recommendations. Ask over in finding your tribe, and write to Doctors Opposing Circucision (DOC,) to get recommendations.

As long as he's urinating with no problems you might consider waiting until he's older so that he can get a general anaesthetic and understand exactly what's going on, plus the bigger he gets the easier it will be for a surgeon to operate on him should a corrective procedure be absolutely necessary.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

There is definitely not issue with urinating, all over himself usually.







I was waiting for the other ped to see him before worrying about it, cause her comment on circumcision when Travis (our not quite 2 year old) was a newborn was "I'll never understand that barbaric custom"...


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

A consult with a good urologist is something I would do just to get information on things you need to research more.

I would definatly contact DOC they can give you a reference to a intact knowledgable Dr. and also give you more information on the condition itself.

If it is really where you cant raise it then he may have pain when he has erections and that could cause problems with how he feels about his genitals. In general I say wait until he can decide for himself but it may be he would need the surgery sooner rather than later because of pain issues.

These are all things you should discuss with the urologist (hopefully the one that DOC gives you reference to). Even Maralyn Milos (not sure I spelled that right) could help point you in the right direction. She is a memeber here or used to be and is the founder of NOCIRC (if I am remembering right) at any rate she is a Nurse who knows her stuff.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

River is now a year old and it seems, at least for now, that as he has grown it has corrected it's self. Our ped says if we have issues when he is potty training and we notice he can't pee into the toilet or if we have issues at any point that he complains it is painful we will look into it again, but for right now, everything looks completely fine as far as that goes.


----------



## Night_Nurse (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm so glad to hear that it has correct itself and that your son isn't having any issues because of it. Thanks for giving us an update!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

We always love happy updates.


----------



## PuppyFluffer (Mar 18, 2002)

I never underestimate the body's ability to work things out. In the absence of a genuine problem (inteference with urination - the only function of the infant penis), leaving things alone is a reasonable move. I'm glad to hear things are fine.


----------

